# Windows 7 löscht sich von selbst?



## xxxsaladinxxx (28. Oktober 2011)

*Windows 7 löscht sich von selbst?*

Hallo Forum,

vor einiger Zeit musste ich mein Rechner von einem Fernseher zum anderen Fernseher Tragen und dort anschließen.
Hatte in der zwischen Zeit auch einige Stromausfälle im Haus.
Im Internet habe ich einige Foren gefunden wo es heißt das auch Stromausfälle dafür sorgen können das Windows sich selber löscht.Stimmt das?

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen Pc angemacht und Windows startete nicht mehr. Die genaue Fehler Meldung hab ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf, jedoch musste ich Windows über BIOS (windows DVD) neuinstallieren.

Lag das jetzt wirklich an den Stromausfällen oder wegen den dauernden Transport an anderen Fernsehern(keine Monitor)?

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Komplett gelöscht wird da nichts, aber es kann bei einem plötzlich Stromausfall passieren, dass Windows-Daten auf bestimmten Sektoren der Festplatte, auf die grad zugegriffen wurde, verloren gehen, so dass man windows reparieren oder schlimmstenfalls neu installieren muss, wobei man auch einfach "drüberinstallieren" kann, also ohne zu formatieren, so dass die eigenen Dateien und andere Daten auf C: nicht gelöscht werden. Programme und Treiber muss man dann aber trotzdem neu installieren.


----------

